# Incline Dumbbell Flyes



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

these are suppose to work the chest when u do em on a bench lying down, but i tried them standing up so that my arms go above my head and not in front. if u do em standing up do they have the same effect?

i hold two dumbells and have both arms at the side (arms straight) then have elbows slightly bent and raise the dumdbells up from the sides.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

are you bringing them up to the front?

this is more for front delts (front raises) than chest, but I sometimes do cable crossovers using the low pullys bringing them up and together at the top for my upper chest and delt tie ins and get a real good pump in my chest really squeezing it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, MatracaBergFan If you are doing them the way you discribe them then you can injure your rotator doing these.

They arent actually hitting the chest at all at this point. If anything it would be working front and some side delt. There are better exercises for doing fronts and side delts than that like military presses and bench press. I myself dont even do flys. I do bench and inclines for chest.

Military for shoulders. Side lateral raises for side delts and sometimes standing upright rows.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by T-man
> 
> *are you bringing them up to the front? *
> 
> ...


it's a bit hard to describe how i did them, but i think i'll try and draw a simple pic, u can laugh at the pic! lol


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how do i post a pic up? the pic's not showing, i "attached" the bmp file. but seems like u can download and view it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice artistry.

Well as I said before, you can do those from the bottom to about half way, then the shoulder rolls around to a diffrent angle and this can cause injury.

The shoulder is unlike any other joint. All other joints arent compound. The shoulder is the only joint that is a compound moving joint. It can rotate fwd and backward, up and down and even turn the whole arm (out to the sides) in a rotating motion. No wonder there are soo many shoulder injuries. Knees and hips dont do that. Un-natural movements can injure the shoulders.

That movement that you showed is not a natural movement and as such could cause injury especially if gone heavy. Look at the leverages here when the hands are out that is massive pressure on the shoulders. 10 lbs could equal over a hundred pounds at the shoulder with the arms out holding the weight.

I have never seen anyone do that movement before and personally I would stick to military and side lateral raises and maybe some upright rows.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Stick figure guys. Perfect for body building. The right calf is looking good......he he he.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

well, i couldnt find any pictures anywhere on the net so i drew my own, not bad for a 1 minute jobbie huh, lol


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *Nice artistry.*
> 
> ...


no wonder i find these a lot harder, especially with arms almost straight, but slightly bent. explains why i have to use less weight and yet find them harder.

thanks hackskii..u could be saving injury to my shoulders.

so u mean only do them so i raiseto half way, do u mean so that my elbow is level with the shoulder? or when my arm is parrallel wih the floor?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes parallel but with the palms facing down and your arms bent. This just works the outside of the shoulder. Thumbs facing in and palms facing down with the arms bent. You dont have to go above parallel.

I cant draw you a picture tho


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lmao off!!!! what a pic!

they are only side raises tht go too far, when doing side raises, you need to stop when arms are parallel to the floor otherwise you can damage your rotator cuffs

it wont hit your chest atall matey


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

lol at the pic!...oh i drew it.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hahaha, thats funny but i bet i can do better......


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how about the full pic!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

schwing.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

god damn, how about more flesh


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Easy guys this is not a porn site. Young guys are members and some Women too. Keep it clean guys ok?


----------

